# What's the skinny, Oldog/Newtrick?



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 1, 2010)

So, I turn on the telly and everybody's talking about Murfreesboro, Tennessee.

!

Apparantly, some muslims have a mosque there, and they want to expand it to include a sports field and a cemetery.  But, some of the good ol boys down there don't like those plans and decided to set fire to some construction equipment as a gesture of their displeasure.

Give us the dirt on Murfreesboro.  Has there been any history of radical muslim teaching going on there.  Have they been in trouble with the law over what the Imams have been saying and preaching?

Or, is this just a case of people not having much else to do, and deciding to set fire to someone else's property just to put some excitement into the routine of an otherwise uneventful day.

So far as you know, how much of a pain in the rear have these muslims been to Tennessee till now?  Is Murfreesboro known around Tennessee for it's "controversial" mosque?  If not, then what's all the fuss about.  Let them expand and pay higher property taxes.  Works for me.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/31/us/31mosque.html


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

Sadly it's most likely because they think Muslim = terrorist, it seems like we're going back to the old days when the Catholic church hunted down, found guilty and burned pagans.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2010)

Nester, there are Mosques every where, not just Murfreesboro. And there is a very good chance that the alleged fire was set by someone connected to the construction site, not one of my mouth breathing, 3 tooth, cousin marrying, hay picker neighbors.

But heres the thing...this issue is not about religion, because Islam is not a religion, it's a form of govt, a way of life that is not compatible with the constitution, or the Bill Of Rights of the US. The Koran does not call for the followers of Islam to coexist but to destroy those that dont convert to Islam. 

Do some reading about Islam and let me know what ya think.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> , because Islam is not a religion



Islam is a religion, your thinking of Sharia.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Islam is a religion, your thinking of Sharia.



I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then, unless you can show me how to separate all the beliefs included in Islam, Muslim, Mohammad, sharia law...


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then, unless you can show me how to separate all the beliefs included in Islam, Muslim, Mohammad, sharia law...



Just a simple research can easily answer your question; each one of those have a well documented and well referenced Wikipedia entry. Also, Muhammad isn't a religion; it's a person. Sharia law isn't religion, but a belief in a way of following god's law; which is HIGHLY different in beliefs. Muslim is the the only true religion mentioned in this thread; while yes Islam is confused as it's "own" religion it's simply an adherent.  

Muslim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Muhammad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hopefully you find it's interested to read and learn about the beliefs of another group of people, sadly this country tends to think our beliefs are "right" or "more important". I feel bad when I hear people talk about Islam as a violent religion when anyone can point to the simple fact of what took place during the crusades "which" was the cause and effect for "martyrs" today.

Isn't it amazing how religion can control people, no wonder it was invested. :


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess we really need to lock this thread right now cause I can't see where anyone will really benefit from further discussion. This isn't the proper forum to enter a debate about Mosques, religions or values of faith. So let just be friends and once again agree to disagree.


----------

